# Brand new member,.... looking at possible new horse



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! He's a great looking horse, very well put together. As long as you are confident enough, and have ridden young horses before, I don't see any problem. Will you have a chance to work with him with the trainer? I would definitely suggest that before purchasing, just to make sure he works good with you. Horses and people butt heads sometimes, and you don't want to end up disliking him later...

Best of luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome!. He's a solid built guy. I second the suggestion of working with the trainer while he's being started, it can be confusing for a young horse to have 45 days put on one way and then come home with you and your doing things differently. Plus it would be a good way for you to get a refresher course yourself! :lol: 


Good luck!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

Thank you very much. I thought he was nice too, but just wanted to make sure I wasn't being biased.  

I am having gastric bypass surgery next month, so thats why hes being started now. Hes down south from me. Once hes up here, I plan on working with him with a trainer.... So that way we are all on the same page!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't have much of a critique to offer, except to say that he's a good looking fellow.

You're from the Bay Area? Ahhhh, home  I'm from Oakland, but just moved to MI in January. Give California a hug for me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the HorseForum!
What are you planning on doing with him?
He's cute, I love his color! He's a tad pidgeon-chested from what I can see... can't really comment on his pasterns as they're blocked off  Nice short back.. although it looks swayed (not majorly, just like it ties into his hindquarter and shoulder funny).
Anyways, depending on what you're wanting to do, as well as if you're confident in riding a youngster, I say go for it


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Welcome to the HorseForum!
> What are you planning on doing with him?
> He's cute, I love his color! He's a tad pidgeon-chested from what I can see... can't really comment on his pasterns as they're blocked off  Nice short back.. although it looks swayed (not majorly, just like it ties into his hindquarter and shoulder funny).
> Anyways, depending on what you're wanting to do, as well as if you're confident in riding a youngster, I say go for it


Well as far as the back I am hoping hes just butt high since hes only 4, and will grow more into himself. I am going to have to look at his chest better to see what draws you to it. 

As far as what I plan on doing with him? Not sure! lol I guess I will see where my strengths are, what he seems to like, and go from there. I guess just get some miles on his back, on my saddle, and maybe try a little here and little there and see what happens. At the very least, I would love to have an awesome trail horse. At the most, I would love to get back into jumping, maybe. No rush on anything though.


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

missy06 said:


> I don't have much of a critique to offer, except to say that he's a good looking fellow.
> 
> You're from the Bay Area? Ahhhh, home  I'm from Oakland, but just moved to MI in January. Give California a hug for me.


I am in Oakley!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is so cute! Short back.  

I don't have much else to critique, so welcome!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Welcome to the HorseForum!
> What are you planning on doing with him?
> He's cute, I love his color! He's a tad pidgeon-chested from what I can see... can't really comment on his pasterns as they're blocked off  Nice short back.. although it looks swayed (not majorly, just like it ties into his hindquarter and shoulder funny).
> Anyways, depending on what you're wanting to do, as well as if you're confident in riding a youngster, I say go for it


You can see that from those photoes?? U must have excellent eyes  Or mine are bad hehe.

I absolutally love his colour and appearance!!  
Such a nice 4yo!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww just stunning! :wink:


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

love-a-hero said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the HorseForum!
> ...


I was going to say the same. LOL

That's not a pigeon chest, that's an under muscled chest. Pigeon chest are puffed out. I think his back looks weak because he most likely doesn't have tummy muscles to hold it up. Once he starts working and getting into shape i would love to see a picture then. Tummy scrunches will also help him to build that area up.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't really crituque cause the picture is really small, but he's a handsome boy. I love Breeding Stock Paints...they are my favoritie hehe


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I can tell also, he has a fairly short shoulder, which may make him bumpy and unable to really reach - which is fine as long as you don't want to go any major extension!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow JDI you are observant; great eye!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> From what I can tell also, he has a fairly short shoulder, which may make him bumpy and unable to really reach - which is fine as long as you don't want to go any major extension!


Ahhhhh.. Yes, I will look for that when I get to really start working with him.. 

Thank you!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hard to see by the photos. You able to post any bigger ones? what are you plans with him? I'm assuming he is green broke, you ready to ride a green horse?


----------

